# Mixing African and New World Cichlids



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

I have got a 55 gallon tank up and running, with no plants but plenty of rocks and sand. The rocks are piled so there are many hiding spots and caves and line of sight breakers. 

Although I still have not completely made up my mind on what to get, I think I'm going with dwarf cichlids. I want to get some Electric Yellows and possibly some Demasoni or Afra (my lfs has demasoni but not afra). I was wondering if I could put some Bolivian Rams or Apistogramma in my tank. I know people say not to mix, but because the fish I'm getting are tank bred shouldn't they be fine? Also, would it be okay to put the New Worlds in a tank that is not planted? 

Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rams and apistos don't have to have plants, or you can do fake plants, driftwood and leaf litter. Do *not *mix with Malawi demasoni!!! In a 55 you could have several pairs of true dwarf cichlids, some cories or otos and some small tetra.

Or you could have a nice tank of P. demasoni and rocks. 

If you want both, get another tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some people keep convicts or other super aggressive central american in with Malwians for a while, but it doesn't end well. Just trust me and don't do it.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, emc7. Sorry this is kind of off topic, but could you answer a question about angelfish for me? Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sure I have 2 tanks of angels right now. They are SA cichlids, They can live in a 55 with apistos and/or rams. They like soft water, but only really need it when hatching eggs. And in one of those rare exceptions to the don't mix rule, people do keep them kribs (african riverine)


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

So I have read that angelfish are social fish, and that 6 is a good number to keep. Would that work in a 55 gallon? 

I was thinking that I would have a school of 10 or so rummynose tetras, a small shoal of angelfish, some cories, and a zig zag eel. I have a couple nice pieces of driftwood from years ago, and I could take out a bunch of the rocks. I would have the sand bottom, some rocks and driftwood pieces, and some clusters of silk plants (both floating and planted). Would that work? How happy would the fish be? Thanks in advance. 

Oh and if it matters much, I have an Aqueon Quietflow 55/75 that does 400 gallons per hour.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels like tall decor. Take out any rock that fizzes or bubbles if you put a drop of vinegar on it. No limestone or Texas holey rock. 6 is okay to start with. You may find eventually that 2 aggressive pairs are all the tank can take, but angels are also one of the few fish that are never difficult to find a new home for. 

Angels, like other cichlids, are smart and will work out territories and pecking order. Fry school together, but they give that up as they get larger and pair up.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, emc7. I thought about it, and I think I will probably go with some African cichlids.


----------

